# Austin flyfishing film tour!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Whose all going to the film tour that's on 2cool? Last year was really fun I can't wait untill Thursday!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Im planning on it. Its a great show! Problem is it always makes me want to quit my job and guide again!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Ill be there.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

BrandonFox said:


> Ill be there.


Are you going to have a boothe set up?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

It was a great event again this year! Some floozy in pink sold me on $100 worth of raffle tickets, which I parlayed in to the art piece- I won the flounder/red/spec framed piece by Chance Yarbrough.










Now the film fest hat is a lucky hat (Lake Austin the next day)


----------

